# fish



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

u guys think a JD would do fine with a green severum in a 55 Gal tank ?


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2006)

to small for both


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

hows that too small when my buddies dad had a m and F/m in a 55gal?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

male and female what a JD pair will do OK but MIGHT have arched spines.Green sevrums need a 75g for a nice happy sevrum.This is also given that your tank is the "standard" 55g 48Lxlike 12Wx18H these might be wrong but if you get a 75g alot of things can open up like 'wet pets'IMO


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

A single severum, no tankmates would be alright for a 55. It would be a little cramped though. A pair of jd's would work great and as far as the arched spines go i've never encountered it but I guess a couple of people have. I've been hearing it more and more lately on this site but have not seen any real data to back it up.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

alright thanks.... how do i determine weather mine is a male for female?
heres a pic of it


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

i think he is a male but i am un sure, i think hes male because hes has the red edges over his dorsal fin? correct me if im wrong ?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

You need to take a close look at the spangling on the fish's gill-plates...particularly on the lower portion. Females will typically be much more heavily-adorned with spangling in this area, whereas the males are more typically void of any spangling in this _particular_ area.

Of course, comparison photos would provide a much better idea of what I've tried to describe.
If you can, try to post up a closer, clearer shot of the fish from the side---focus particular attention on the gill-plate. Keep in mind that sexing juveniles is typically a lot more unreliable when using this method.
BV


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is what BV is talking about.

Notice the blue spangling on the lower portion of the female's gill plate.









And now see the lack of spangling on the male.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

ahh yes right on ill take a close up an let u guys see to









pretty sure hes male cuz hes nothin, lookin like that female up there....or is it to early?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess would be male. They tend to have alot of spangling on their body whereas females have less. It also doesn't seem to have much going on in the lower gill plate area. Still might be too young to tell for sure though.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it's a male, although it is difficult to tell with the reflection of the blue gravel. I do think it is large enough to sex though.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

NORMAND said:


> hows that too small when my buddies dad had a m and F/m in a 55gal?


why would you ask the question if you are going to react this way when told not to?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

i duno the same reason why u are makin an argument outa it?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

your JD is a male...and i would not put 2 male fish of this size in a 55g tank, 55g arent really big enough to accomidate territories for 2 8-12" fish...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

NORMAND said:


> i duno the same reason why u are makin an argument outa it?


Normand, Gage asked a legitimate question, and the (now removed) responses to it seem disproportionate.

Either answer the question or ignore the question. This is your choice in any discussion. 
Thanks in advance for the self-restraint in future replies on this thread.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry for the little arguement #6


----------

